

ShowHN: Using SSH for file sharing among users (Python Project on github) - sravfeyn
http://divinequantum.blogspot.in/2011/12/spark-automated-file-sharing-over-ssh.html

======
VMG
I don't quite get it - how do other users access your files without having
also shell access?

If they have shell access, why not simply use scp or rsync?

~~~
sravfeyn
None can actually access other's files directly, since they are on their local
machines, not on server. One (User A) can only put a small request token (a
request file with the File_Name they want and their home folder address) in
the source(User B) folder. Since User B is listening to requests. It will
upload the file to User A's folder.

------
mappu
How was NMDC traffic blocked, do you know? By IP, or by packet inspection?

You can run the hub on any port you like to circumvent the first (let's see
them try and block port 80!), and use an ADCS server to circumvent the second
- still compatible with DC++ and recent mods (ApexDC, StrongDC et al)

You might also want to look into DTella to decentralise your network.

------
dotpot
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3554814>

------
sravfeyn
I want to make it general-purpose, depending on your suggestions.

~~~
pault
Making references to movie piracy in your description hurts your credibility.
You are playing into the content industry's argument that file sharing ==
piracy. Don't do that.

~~~
DrCatbox
What makes you think that he has not bought and payed for the movie Inception
- to which he then bacme a rightful owner of a dvd/blueray? Having ownership
of it, he is free to copy it for his own purposes, such as to make backups or
to borrow it to his friend, like any other private property he has?

~~~
icebraining
As far as I know, while it's perfectly OK to share the physical disc with your
friend, it's not legal to distribute copies of the movie to others (including
your friend) even if you own a legal copy.

